# Old Hammer Field - Fresno



## hawaiisam (Jun 2, 2009)

Am new to this forum so hope this is the correct place to post this request. I am doing a research project re Old Hammer Field, Fresno, California and am interested in speaking with anyone who worked there during WWII. Thanks for your help. sam


----------

